# Superliner bedroom 011



## kendawgbyrd (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm taking a Superliner Amtrak from Union Station (Chicago) to Pen Station (NYC).

I was assigned bedroom 011 on the first level next to the luggage area.

I figure that's a good room, right?

Or should I go for one upstairs?


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2018)

You are not taking a SL to NYP, they don't fit. If you are on the CL you will be changing in WAS or PGH, Lake or Card are single level, no up/down. Lots of different opinions on upper v lower, each has its own selling points that may or may not apply in your case.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 13, 2018)

Since Superliners don't operate to NYP, I'm assuming you're taking train 30 to WAS and transferring. I'm also going with the fact that you mean roomette 11 on the lower level.

Here is a diagram:







You're downstairs, which I like. There isn't a lot of through traffic and I find the ride quality is better. However, you ARE next to the center door and almost across from the stairway, which people will use if they need to use the showers or toilets. if you're a heavy sleeper, it should work for you.


----------



## nshvlcat (Mar 13, 2018)

Last May, I rode in room 11 from CHI to LAX on the SW Chief and again in room 11 from LAX to NOL on the Sunset Ltd. I can highly recommend the room. It is convenient to the luggege area, the rest rooms and the shower. Also very quiet due to very little foot traffic.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 13, 2018)

Personally, I don't like the rooms downstairs and avoid them whenever possible. But lots of people do like them, like nshvlcat, so I don't think anyone on the board can say in advance whether you will or won't like it.

With that said, if you are booked CHI-NYP, directly, then it is the LSL and a Viewliner. There is a roomette 11 on Viewliners, next to the coffee station near the end of the car.


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2018)

Direct CHI-NYP could also be the Cardinal, at least until it gets cut in WAS for the track work over the summer, but that would still be a VL and what you say about room 11 would still apply...


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2018)

Is there a (revenue) room 11 on Viewliners? If not, then he's obviously on the CL.

EDIT: Sorry. Just saw the contents of post #5.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Is there a (revenue) room 11 on Viewliners? If not, then he's obviously on the CL.


 Two posts above:



zephyr17 said:


> Personally, I don't like the rooms downstairs and avoid them whenever possible. But lots of people do like them, like nshvlcat, so I don't think anyone on the board can say in advance whether you will or won't like it.
> 
> With that said, if you are booked CHI-NYP, directly, then it is the LSL and a Viewliner. _*There is a roomette 11 on Viewliners, next to the coffee station near the end of the car.*_


In pictoral form:


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2018)

I believe and I can't confirm this.. That Room 11 on Viewliner's is for either an LSA or Coach Attendant. Can't confirm that though.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 13, 2018)

I enjoyed either #11 or #12 on the Empire Builder last July and would book one of them in the future. Really liked the location relative to the shower, additional rest rooms, and the luggage area. I heard no unusual noise because of being near the doors. But, being on the lower level, I was among the early guests in the Sleeper to detrain.


----------



## jis (Mar 13, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> I believe and I can't confirm this.. That Room 11 on Viewliner's is for either an LSA or Coach Attendant. Can't confirm that though.


I have actually traveled in Roomette 11 at least once on the LSL. So I can confidently say that at least on that run in that car it was not assigned to any LSA or Coach Attendant. but as Bob Dylan says YMMV.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 13, 2018)

Every time Ive ridden Viewliner Trains( including in Room 11 on the LSL) there were various Roomettes occupied by OBS but can't confirm Steve's ( Amtrak Rez Agent)post about certain rooms being "Reserved" for Crew Members???

Perhaps one of our Amtrak OBS members can confirm???


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2018)

Viewliner roomettes for sale are 1-12, the attendant room (opposite the shower) is not numbered.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 13, 2018)

I have been in most of the rooms on the Viewliner, they are all good. The SCA has a designated room, never used or numbered for revenue like said above, across from the shower.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Every time Ive ridden Viewliner Trains( including in Room 11 on the LSL) there were various Roomettes occupied by OBS but can't confirm Steve's ( Amtrak Rez Agent)post about certain rooms being "Reserved" for Crew Members???
> 
> Perhaps one of our Amtrak OBS members can confirm???


Sorry Jim, Don't have that kind of access.



PVD said:


> Viewliner roomettes for sale are 1-12, the attendant room (opposite the shower) is not numbered.


PVD, that is incorrect. The LSA's, Chef's, and Coach Attendants all have a room each. I'm not sure which rooms they get. I guess it all depends on the train.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 13, 2018)

The original poster also refers to a "Bedroom," while #11 is always a "Roomette."


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 13, 2018)

Until the OP comes back, we won't know for sure if s/he's riding a superliner or a viewliner.

S/he says Chicago to NYC in a superliner - but does s/he mean the CL with a transfer to an NER? Or does s/he think all trains out of Chicago are superliners and assumes the LSL or the Cardinal is a superliner?


----------



## PVD (Mar 13, 2018)

Assigning a room to onboard crew (other than the sleeping car attendant) is using one of the revenue rooms 1-12. The attendant room opposite the shower that I referred to is separate. It is not in the 1-12 revenue room range. I specifically referenced the attendant room. The attendant room is not sold It is clearly indicated as such on any floorplan of a VL sleeper.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 13, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Until the OP comes back, we won't know for sure if s/he's riding a superliner or a viewliner.
> 
> S/he says Chicago to NYC in a superliner - but does s/he mean the CL with a transfer to an NER? Or does s/he think all trains out of Chicago are superliners and assumes the LSL or the Cardinal is a superliner?


I think it's probably the CL.

He said:



kendawgbyrd said:


> I was assigned bedroom 011 on the first level next to the luggage area.
> 
> *I figure that's a good room, right?*


That obviously describes a Superliner, and since it doesn't seem like the OP has traveled in an SL sleeper before, he was probably told the layout of the car by Amtrak, who would most likely get the car type right.

That said, back in January, I called Amtrak to get some baggage policy info (if I could check a bag at a nearby station I wasn't departing from), and they said to just put the bag "In the baggage area downstairs". I was in a Viewliner Roomette on the Silver Meteor. So I guess it doesn't really matter what Amtrak said to the OP (if anything) about equipment type and layout in the first place.


----------

